# Surround speaker choice.



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

I have 2 Martin Logan motion 12s for my fronts and I am using 2 motion 10 towers for my rears.

I don't like the towers behind me they are taking up space.

The motion fx speakers are pretty expensive for surrounds at around 300-350 a piece.

Can anyone recommend me some good surrounds to sort of match what I have


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The surrounds only play a supporting role in a multi-channel environment, so they don't necessarily need to be identical like the fronts do. If you want something with a similar tweeter though check out the Arx A1b. They have a very refined sound and aren't expensive, so they might be a good option.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

theJman said:


> The surrounds only play a supporting role in a multi-channel environment, so they don't necessarily need to be identical like the fronts do. If you want something with a similar tweeter though check out the Arx A1b. They have a very refined sound and aren't expensive, so they might be a good option.


Those are bookshelf speakers correct? Should I be looking into something like that or a bipole dipole setup. My back wall is around 3 feet behind me.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Monopole, bipole and dipole speakers all have specific requirements with regards to how they're mounted and aimed, so that really depends upon how you have (or will have) the room set up. If the surrounds will be to the side of the main seating position then monopoles -- like the A1b -- will work just fine.


----------



## game514 (Jul 24, 2012)

Well that's pretty much how I have my towers now. I'm sure there will be no difference if I have them on the sides since my towers are probably better then the bookshelf.


----------

